# Winter Hazards!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel so badly for Ricky!! A couple of days ago, hubby saw that Ricky (who was outdoors) had his tongue stuck on the patio door!  It was -35C (friggin' cold even in Farenheit!) Now today, just now actually, my son notices blood outside on the frozen snow by the door. Ricky's out there and doesn't seem the worse for wear. It's very cold again today. 

I call him in and check his paws..... nothing. I then open his mouth and he has skin torn off his tongue!!!  OMG, the poor guy!! He was licking and biting at ice chunks near the house and must have had his tongue stuck to the aluminum siding!! 

The poor thing! He's fine mind you, not complaining or anything and is still biting and playing with his toys.. but still ! 

Tell me - WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE SPRING ALREADY??? Grrrrrrrrr....... !


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH MY GOSH....What a trooper!

Well it's 70 and sunny in Northern CA...I'll send warm wishes...

Olliesmom


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww poor Ricky! Its funny, I never really thought of that. I mean I have warned my kids but I never thought that potentially our furry babies would try that too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank goodness we don't have that problem here in Texas!!  Poor baby! I can ONLY imagine what my adventuresome Valentino might get into! Glad he's ok!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh poor Ricky. Hope he is doing better.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hang in there guys, Spring is just around the corner for you! Hope everything is ok with Ricky!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OUCH!!! He must have a high pain tolerance! I think that would really hurt, but apparently not so for Ricky. Glad he's OK.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Ricky!! Is he usually out by himself that this could happen often? If you are out with him you should carry a small glass of warm water with you so you can catch it and pour it on the pole if he is stuck. My mouth just hurts thinking about it!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, Laurie, we do not go out back with him. Our deck is closed off so he just goes out whenever we open the door for him - he rings the bells or barks at the door about 20x/day ! - and does his thing on the snow/ice. He sometimes just sits there, sniffing the air. Many times, he barks at the slightest noise so we've been working on that. There is enough room on the deck for him to play the runlikehell game too, which is great and loads of fun to watch.

What I've done since yest. afternoon, is keep my eye on him out there and when he starts fiddling around the door frame, at ice chunks or whatever, I open the door and get him inside. He loves being out there though! I'm not kidding when I say, we open that patio door about 20x/day! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, yea we have a large deck and on nicer days I do the same thing. My only problem is that I want them to stay out but they have to come "check on mommy" to make sure I am still there! So. I try to keep the sliding door open so they can come & go. So.. this idea does not work in the winter, or dead of summer when the bugs are out. I wish we had medium weather all the time here!! It sure would make life a lot easier. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tell me about it! I'm wondering what the summer will bring. We usually have very hot and humid summers here in QC, at least in the city we do. We have central a/c so leaving the door open for the pooches will not be an option. 

We'll also have to close off access to our pool that is off the deck. sigh..... that and the fence needs fixing ASAP! I want to be able to let the dogs out on there own to run and play. So far, Ricky is pretty independent and I'm sure once #2 shows up, I'll be good for mealtimes and a few belly scratches. That's it!  lol


----------

